# Box for ceiling speakers



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a couple of 6.5 ceiling speakers 
Because I am not able to cut a hole in the garage ceiling. I decide to build a box that is low profile to house them using 3/4 plywood and just mount on the ceiling

I was wondering if I kept the size fairly small would it sound bad? Like 5" inside depth and 14" square outside ?

As the speaker is made to work with any size behind it. When I tested it by cutting a hole in a shallow cardboard box, it sounds just fine to me.

Anyway just trying to understand it better before building it up,

Thanks


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

They probably won't be ideal but should be ok, just another compromise that this hobby is renowned for. 
Also, I would line inside the back of the box to reduce reflections inside the box.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I installed a pair of Polk rc85ii in a room of my house and made a similar box using the floor joists and headered of for a top and bottom dampened with fiberglass and done. They sound nice and tight, and clean. Decent extension for an 8"er too. You should be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

robbo266317 said:


> They probably won't be ideal but should be ok, just another compromise that this hobby is renowned for.
> Also, I would line inside the back of the box to reduce reflections inside the box.


Do you mean tape dynamat type of material on the back of the inside of the box ?

Thanks


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Any sound absorbing material will do eg fibreglass to reduce the backwave from the speaker. 
See the picture of the backwave absorber here http://www.dynamat.com/architectural-home/architectural-home-enwall/


----------

